# Single diesel off shore



## AHL_1901 (Jan 22, 2013)

Anyone run a single diesel off shore? Looking at getting a 30ish foot center console with a single straight shaft diesel. Crazy fuel Eco and costs are way less than repowering outboards. Also the much improved ride with the low CG in the hull, and that beautiful clean transom. 

BUT, I don't think I could get over sitting 60-70 miles off shore with one motor....

Anyone have one? I can't imagine getting towed from the floaters or something...

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Tons of people do it arohnd the world. Just not many here. I think Johnny walkers boat is a single screw. Tons of shrimp boats are single screw. As well as many many comercial boats

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chaser_99 (Sep 3, 2008)

A lot of commercial fishing vessels are single screw. Most modern container ships and tankers are single screw. It is more economic to run one engine. Follow the manufacturer recommended maintenance schedules and don't run to failure and you should have excellent reliability.


----------



## AHL_1901 (Jan 22, 2013)

That's the common answer about comm boats. They do have the luxury of big engine rooms and someone with some mechanical ability on board. I obviously would learn my way around the motor but not like some of those comm guys going out 200 days a year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maskale (Sep 19, 2014)

I would take a good mechanical diesel over a pair of new electronic outboards that you can't work on. 

take basic tools and replacement parts, fuel and oil filters and a means to work on both systems as required.


----------



## AHL_1901 (Jan 22, 2013)

Well I guess the second question is worst case, will sea tow get you at the floaters? Diesel also doesn't have the ethanol fuel issues too....

The fuel burn is incredible, 9gph cruise at 25mph... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

There's a ton of nice single screw seavee's on thehulltruth.com I'm pretty sure my next offshore sled will be one.they don't have the speed of the outboard boats but it's pretty rare when you get a day in the gulf to open one up!


----------



## Makomecrazy (Mar 29, 2012)

I fish with a buddy that has 31' down east boat. AC in the cabin and a ton of shade on the back deck. 
Clean filters and back up filters, a few extra water pump parts and odds and ends, I would fish this boat anywhere.
EPIRB/PLB's VHF's loaded ditch bag a life raft ect..
Both of us know our way around diesels.
Always nice to have friends within VHF range..


----------



## AHL_1901 (Jan 22, 2013)

Majek11 said:


> There's a ton of nice single screw seavee's on thehulltruth.com I'm pretty sure my next offshore sled will be one.they don't have the speed of the outboard boats but it's pretty rare when you get a day in the gulf to open one up!


I agree.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Commercial and others can run single screw becasue they have friends that will come get them/help them, etc...RECs have to pay for someone to come get them.

Do not for a second think shrimp boats do not break down, they are pulled in by other shrimp boats all the time. Redundancy is best when offshore, but you can make it work just keep it in tip top shape. Most offshore guys run motors until there is a problem, with a single screw diesel best to rebuild at set hours. I have looked at it may times, very doable just going to be expensive if problems happen 100 miles out.


----------



## AHL_1901 (Jan 22, 2013)

Jolly Roger said:


> Commercial and others can run single screw becasue they have friends that will come get them/help them, etc...RECs have to pay for someone to come get them.
> 
> Do not for a second think shrimp boats do not break down, they are pulled in by other shrimp boats all the time. Redundancy is best when offshore, but you can make it work just keep it in tip top shape.


That's why I don't like the comm comparison. Way different worlds.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah, i have 5 single screw boats in the 28-32 foot range, but if something happens I have 4 other boats to go out and get them... I can't remember the last time we were pulled in though. Usually, something will go wrong, but it's rare that a mechanical diesel can't limp back in. At 5 knots you get like 5 mpg


----------



## AHL_1901 (Jan 22, 2013)

SailFishCostaRica said:


> Yeah, i have 5 single screw boats in the 28-32 foot range, but if something happens I have 4 other boats to go out and get them... I can't remember the last time we were pulled in though. Usually, something will go wrong, but it's rare that a mechanical diesel can't limp back in. At 5 knots you get like 5 mpg


I don't know why more charter boats don't run a single diesel. Increase your profit margin and lower over head with high hours.

I might call a local (Rockport/aransas) diesel mechanic and get a feel for it before making a decision.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StangGang (May 22, 2006)

If you haven't read it yet, take the time and look up the thread in the Boating Forum, "Building another boat- 36' this time" by Sylvan. He built a beautiful North Bay lobster boat powered by a single Cummings 8.3 450 diesel. He gives some great information about reliability, fuel burn and speed information along with good reasoning why he went with a single screw, ( look at post#673).


----------



## AHL_1901 (Jan 22, 2013)

Thank you stanggang that's helpful. I also am jumping on boatdiesel.con


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PopArcher (Mar 21, 2015)

Take a look at the shamrock 26 ft CC inline they offer a fine boat with in line diesel option. Wanted one for years...

One motor = 2 radios
Two motors = 1 radio
Motor and a sail no worries...


----------



## Saltwater Soul (May 31, 2005)

*Shamrock*

A number of years ago, I ran a 26' Shamrock diesel all over the gulf. As you said, great fuel economy. Hilltops and beyond, no problem.

Only had one mechanical problem with 1,000+ hours. Had the belt break which stopped the water pump. Of course, I had a spare which took no time to replace, and I was on my way. Of course, I kept spares of common things such as impellers, filters, etc. and paid close attention to maintenance.

After the first couple of trips, I never worried about it. Sure loved the 3 nmpg fuel efficiency and the clean transom.


----------



## AHL_1901 (Jan 22, 2013)

Cool thanks. That kinda first hand experience is what I wanted to hear.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Stewart (May 19, 2005)

*Single diesel*

I have one and can give you my opinion if wanted. 
Call seven one three seven seven five 9283. 
Tom


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Take good care of your fuel and tanks and you will eliminate the cause of 80% of potential problems. Have a redundant fuel pickup and filter system. Add a biocide to the tank regularly, replace filters often. AND buy fuel from a known good source.


----------



## Cabollero (Jun 1, 2011)

^^^ This. Redundant fuel filtration and a properly designed exhaust system will reduce your head aches almost entirely. You can learn a lot on boatdiesel.com as well as Tony Athens write ups on sbmar.com


----------



## PopArcher (Mar 21, 2015)

Saltwater Soul said:


> A number of years ago, I ran a 26' Shamrock diesel all over the gulf. As you said, great fuel economy. Hilltops and beyond, no problem.
> 
> Only had one mechanical problem with 1,000+ hours. Had the belt break which stopped the water pump. Of course, I had a spare which took no time to replace, and I was on my way. Of course, I kept spares of common things such as impellers, filters, etc. and paid close attention to maintenance.
> 
> After the first couple of trips, I never worried about it. Sure loved the 3 nmpg fuel efficiency and the clean transom.


^Thumbsup..


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)

Taking good care of your fuel tanks means keeping them full when you aren't using the boat! Otherwise condensation makes diesel grow.


----------



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

What models would you be looking at for a single screw express? Like the Albemarle 28, many other models made in the 30'-32' range with a single?


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)

JKD said:


> What models would you be looking at for a single screw express? Like the Albemarle 28, many other models made in the 30'-32' range with a single?


A while back there was a single screw 30ish foot boat by Winter on here for sale that I think was on Tiki island. Lightweight boat, it was actually pretty quick and got good MPG


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

I had a single screw, direct drive, diesel powered 29' Seavee for awhile. It made 22-24 (at cruise) knots with a 330 hp 6BT Cummins in her belly. It was a neat boat and I enjoyed owning it. I sold it because it was very difficult to trailer (loading/unloading). Access was fair to the engine. If I were to go the single screw route again I would buy an older hull (custom Carolina style) and have a fresh rebuild slapped in there. If you stay up on the maintenance (and I just don't mean oil changes) a Diesel engine is reliable. I carry spare parts for everything short of a turbo and injector pump. 
If your handy with engines this is right up your alley. If you pay someone to do your oil changes because you don't like to get dirty I wouldn't consider a single screw.
My old man and I ran a 28' Albemarle out of Port Isabel and Mexico for years. It had a single Volvo Penta diesel. It had great engine access and we could fish the Canyon on 100 gallons of diesel fuel. We were both handy with machines though and did our own work on it. It was not a direct drive (jackshaft). Never again...it wouldn't handle well in a following sea at all. Direct drive is the way to go. Good luck in your search! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AHL_1901 (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks guys! Yeah a straight shaft seavee or whitewater is pretty much all I'm looking at


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

Always wondered what happened to that Seavee, looked like a cool rig. Seems like it would be easier to keep one engine in top shape than two in decent order.


----------



## sylvan (Dec 26, 2007)

This thread touches my heart!
I too don't understand why there aren't more single screw, diesel, recreational boats here on the Gulf Coast.... just not popular. 

I personally see no need for the xtra expense of the second engine. A well maintained diesel is hard to beat. I hope to make a trip to the Gardens this weekend.

Here are a couple of pics of my boat. I built it per my needs and couldn't be happier.
I'm trying to figure a way to do another one  

Thank you StangGang for the kind words.

PM me AHL_1901 with contact info if you want to visit about single engine boats.


----------



## Tom Stewart (May 19, 2005)

*Sylvan*

I got the Safe Floor material installed last week after your suggestion...Couldn't be happier...

Empty and Sylvan have quality comments for you AHL

Thanks
ts


----------



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

Tom, who makes that boat?


----------



## Tom Stewart (May 19, 2005)

JKD said:


> Tom, who makes that boat?


Henriques


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Go to an Arneson direct drive*

Surface prop and you can have an easy trailer diesel single screw , thats FAST !!


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

I love my single diesels. Like many others have said keep up on the maintenance and learn your engine and it can be very reliable.

We have put over 3,000nm and 700 hours on our Albin 27 with only oil changes and a few impellers.

I am almost done rebuilding my Albin 28TE with a 370 Cummins in it. I will be taking it to the Bahamas for 6 weeks next year.

The 27 and 28.


----------



## PopArcher (Mar 21, 2015)

http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2054386

Nice Single Diesel


----------



## popeye_iv (Oct 29, 2015)

A single screw diesel is probably the direction I am heading. My only issue with a single screw IB is its the most difficult to maneuver in tight quarters. My first boat was an I/O and docking during a tide or backing into the fuel dock was a nightmare.


----------



## Tom Stewart (May 19, 2005)

*maneuvering w single*



popeye_iv said:


> A single screw diesel is probably the direction I am heading. My only issue with a single screw IB is its the most difficult to maneuver in tight quarters. My first boat was an I/O and docking during a tide or backing into the fuel dock was a nightmare.


There was a learning curve to backing, but I was fortunate that my mechanic (for things I don't/can't do) was retired Navy. We were on a sea trial and he showed me how to back that unit....

As I enter the marina, my slip is to starboard. I favor that side of the channel and go hard port just before my slip and take my hands off the wheel. I then use the gear and throttle to back into the slip....while backing, if I am getting too close to port stern, just put the gear in forward and tap the throttle...the stern jumps to starboard....back in reverse again and keep backing in...

Works like a charm.

I'll take a smooth, quiet, air conditioned ride with some slight maneuvering challenges occasionally over getting the **** beat out of me almost every trip.

My back still squeals like a pig every time I think about going out in a big center console again.

ts


----------



## popeye_iv (Oct 29, 2015)

Tom Stewart said:


> I'll take a smooth, quiet, air conditioned ride with some slight maneuvering challenges occasionally over getting the **** beat out of me almost every time
> ts


I'm rights there with you on that. I don't need to be in a big hurry and a bruised kidney.

I'm going finish up reading the thread about your boat... very interesting. If I ever get set up, maybe I'll have you over for a lesson or two.


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)

popeye_iv said:


> A single screw diesel is probably the direction I am heading. My only issue with a single screw IB is its the most difficult to maneuver in tight quarters. My first boat was an I/O and docking during a tide or backing into the fuel dock was a nightmare.


They aren't super hard to drive, you just have to learn which way they pull and plan ahead. If the boat turns to the left when you back up, setup a little to the right and vice verse.

I actually prefer it once I get the hang of it because you don't have to make the full turn to back in to a slip, you just make 45 degrees while lining up and then it'll give you the other 45 as you are backing in. The best thing to do is on a calm day, throw a buoy in the water and practice backing up to it with the transom.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

I know this a little old but I just got a 26 ft Shamrock Open and will be re powering it with a new Steyr Diesel 235 hp I have had several 20 footers but this is the biggest Shammy I have had and cant wait to get to work! It was a gasser but I decided to get the range of the diesel since these boats don't hold much fuel. The Steyr is lighter than the v8 set up diesel shop that I use to use to help with my velvet drives said they really like these little engines they have a personal Mako with twins in it. So stay tunes for the build as it moves along.


----------



## PopArcher (Mar 21, 2015)

paragod said:


> I know this a little old but I just got a 26 ft Shamrock Open and will be re powering it with a new Steyr Diesel 235 hp I have had several 20 footers but this is the biggest Shammy I have had and cant wait to get to work! It was a gasser but I decided to get the range of the diesel since these boats don't hold much fuel. The Steyr is lighter than the v8 set up diesel shop that I use to use to help with my velvet drives said they really like these little engines they have a personal Mako with twins in it. So stay tunes for the build as it moves along.


Congrats, watching the progress..


----------



## sylvan (Dec 26, 2007)

Congrats
I am looking forward to this thread ... or better yet... start another one for your Shammy
I recommend you make a lot of calls before you make the prop choice. It can really make a difference in speed vs the torque you will have. It will be a very fuel efficient boat.

I am curious as to the interest in a single engine diesel. I certainly like them.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

SailFishCostaRica said:


> They aren't super hard to drive, you just have to learn which way they pull and plan ahead. If the boat turns to the left when you back up, setup a little to the right and vice verse.


The first time backing out of a marina slip she wanted to seriously pull the wrong way. Single screw. Seems like every boat is like a new horse to learn how to ride, the head goes one way and the stern goes ta-other, and sometimes contrary. You'll get used to that rodeo and be fine.


----------



## Day0ne (Jan 14, 2006)

Swells, Why are you backing out of a slip. I always back into them. I had a single engine Chris and after a bit of practice, it was easy to back. It mostly depends on which way your motor turns as to which way it will back


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Day0ne said:


> Swells, Why are you backing out of a slip. I always back into them. I had a single engine Chris and after a bit of practice, it was easy to back. It mostly depends on which way your motor turns as to which way it will back


LOL! Good question!


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

That will be an awesome boat! I would love a single diesel center console in the 25' range. My buddy has one that I love. Not a speed demon, but decent performance and fuel economy. 

Mine has been fun over the last month. Have about 35 hours on her now.


----------

